# Pallet W-clips and 7/8" woodenware



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

Any issues with using W-clips on pallets and 7/8" thick boxes? Is there enough play in the clips to accommodate 3/4" or 7/8" thick boxes. I have a little bit of 3/4" equipment, but the bulk is Canadian made 7/8" thick.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I have a few old homemade boxes with thicker lumber than 3/4 . I think its 7/8 but would have to find one to double check, Anyway, they don't fit down in the Mann lake clips without a gap.

Ok just checked one with a caliper. Its 7/8 and wouldn't fit in the clips of a pallet here in the yard.
---Mike


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

No issues if the clips were made for 7/8th lumber. Otherwise if you purchased the clips from a bee supply place in the USA, you are in for troubles. You can get them custom made but the price changes. They become dear when you have a fabrication shop make a small amount of them.

Jean-Marc


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

7/8 will fit in U clips.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

jean-marc said:


> No issues if the clips were made for 7/8th lumber. Otherwise if you purchased the clips from a bee supply place in the USA, you are in for troubles. You can get them custom made but the price changes. They become dear when you have a fabrication shop make a small amount of them.


What's the standard out west? Are most people using u-clips or having custom w clips made? I would prefer to have the gap between the boxes.

Thanks again,


----------



## Brian Scott (Jun 30, 2015)

I have 7/8" boxes and I just made up a bunch of pallets. The U-Clips work perfect. They hold the boxes nice and tight. In my mind, there is no need to use W-Clips. They just leave unnecessary space between the boxes. JMO


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

"They just leave unnecessary space between the boxes" 
C'mon the paper wasps need a place to build their nests
Just for grins today I tried to hammer a piece of 7/8 hardwood into a clip to see if maybe one could alter them a bit. No go. They are pretty good steel.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

I had custom W clips made, later on custommade u clips. Pallets are relatively new in Western Canadian beekeeping. They were kinda pricey, then I found another outfit that were pretty pricey divided by 2. In the states they are 35 cents. In Canada I paid a little better than $1.00. They were well made, thicker steel but more importantly they were the right size and they will outlive the pallet and the beekeeper.

Jean-Marc


----------

